# Small Batch Cider Brews. Using coopers yeast and more questions.



## Damn (9/1/14)

Hi,

Been brewing beer for about 18months now. Finding a few friends and family asking me about cider so I said I'd look into it.
I've made a single page method of doing it in the original container but I have a couple questions to help finalise it. 

Can I use my coopers (pale ale) kit yeast from relatively fresh extracts I bought 12-18 months ago? They've been refrigerated.
Once fermented I want to pour the cider through a funnel into ea stubbie. How would I keep the trub in the original container. I could cold crash it? But thats another step I'm trying avoid. I want this method to be really simple so I can give it to my non brewing friends. Should one just be careful when decanting into ea stubbie? Will there be much trub?
Here's a copy of the method so far. Please add anything I may of missed. Thanks for any input.

_*[SIZE=16pt]"Budget Small Scale Cider Brewing.[/SIZE]*_

_My definitive guide to doing small scale cider brewing._
_I mostly collected my information from here._
_http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginner39/_

_From prep to glass 10 weeks or less._

_*[SIZE=14pt]Ingredients.[/SIZE]*_
_2L Preservative free Apple/Pear/Berry. _
_Cider/Beer Yeast._
_*[SIZE=14pt]Method.[/SIZE]*_

_[SIZE=9pt]Remove 1 cup from bottle. Drink it.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Sprinkle ¼ teaspoon yeast in bottle. Store yeast back in fridge. A packet of yeast should be good for 20l.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Replace cap loosely.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Ferment in dark space @ 18-20c if possible. Too cool, yeast will stall (go to sleep). Too warm yeast may produce slight off flavours to the expert palate. 3-*4* weeks. Cooler temps take longer. Warmer faster.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Ensure any equipment used to bottle is sterilised & Sanitised.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=9pt]Sterilise bottles. Aldi’s Di-San is a good sanitiser. (make sure its not scented, it will normally say Lemon or other). Rinse well.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Sanitise bottles/caps if possible. Iodophur or StanSan (no risnse) or Hydro peroxide.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Add a specific measuring spoon (large or small depending on bottle size) of sugar to bottle. [/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Add cider to bottle to an inch (25mm) from top of bottle and cap.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Store bottles at 18-20c for 3-*4* weeks for carbonation.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Store bottles in cool place (12c) to age. Ready to drink in *2* weeks, longer is better. [/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Improves with age. 6 months – 2 years is fine.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Too Dry? Try adding lactose at start of brew. Or sweeten when pouring with fresh juice, liquid sugar or cordial.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=9pt]Try mixing Pear with Apple or other berries. Nudie Juice is good. Aldi do make some preservative free juice too. If you can source real cider juice then perfect.[/SIZE]"_


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/1/14)

1. The yeast might be a bit old. Use a fresher/different yeast.

2. Buy a bottling wand from woolies/lhbs will make bottling a breeze instead of syphoning, pouring from tap through funnel. Less foam in each bottle aswell


----------



## Damn (9/1/14)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. The yeast might be a bit old. Use a fresher/different yeast.
> 
> 2. Buy a bottling wand from woolies/lhbs will make bottling a breeze instead of syphoning, pouring from tap through funnel. Less foam in each bottle aswell


Ok....I'll ditch the yeast. How long is it good for?

I haven't got a tap, the plan was to pour cider from original bottle.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/1/14)

Sorry about the tap thing, I thought you were using a fermenter.


----------



## superstock (9/1/14)

As said---ditch that yeast.
Start with 3 litres of juice---you will be disappointed with the return from 2 litres----Woolies homebrand Apple or Apple and Blackcurrant Juice----$3 for 3 litres. The apple and blackcurrant will ferment out a little less dry.
Any yeast will fully ferment out apple juice and the result is dry cider. To sweeten use lactose, (no artificial aftertaste, but some people are intolerant) 20gms/litre will give semi sweet, more for sweeter.
The Recipe.  Open bottle and pour out a big cupful Add ¼ cup strong black tea Add juice of 1/2 small lemon Chop a handful of raisins to expose the inner flesh and save for later. Lactose as required Use a good white wine or cider yeast (Mad Millies cider or CL23 or many others) I mention these 2 as they will ferment down to 8’c. The colder the fermentation the less aroma and taste will be lost, but the longer it will take to ferment out. Rehydrate your yeast, while this is happening, recap your juice and shake the hell out of it to aerate it. Pitch the rehydrated yeast and add the raisins.
You can put the lid on loosely, or use cling wrap and a rubber band, or best of all a bored bung and airlock. While the juice is fermenting get down to the HBS and buy a racking cane, 1.5 metres of 10mm food grade tubing and a bottling wand. Can’t believe you don’t have these if you have been brewing. Also buy another 3 litres of juice. Decant about 1 litre from your 2nd bottle of juice into a sanitized and sealable container. Drink the rest and save the bottle. . After about 5 to 10 days (depending on your ferment temp) you will notice a substantial layer of dead yeast in the bottom of the bottle and the airlock, if used, will be bubbling at less than 1 a minute. Now use the racking cane etc to transfer from one bottle to the other leaving behind the lees and the raisins, top up with your saved juice and refit airlock. Put back in cooler to finish fermenting.
When ferment is finished, SG remains constant over two days, use the racking cane etc to decant into bottles, priming if you want sparkling cider. Doesn't transfer over well when typed in word and pasted


----------



## Damn (10/1/14)

Well here's my final preliminary guide I'm passing onto to a friend and going to test myself.

*[SIZE=16pt]Budget Small Scale Cider Brewing.[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9pt]My definitive guide to doing small scale cider brewing.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]I mostly collected my information from here.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginner39/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]From prep to glass 10 weeks.[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=14pt]Ingredients.[/SIZE]*
2L Preservative free Apple/Pear/Berry. 
Cider/Beer Yeast.
*[SIZE=14pt]Method.[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9pt]Remove 200ml from bottle. Drink it.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Sprinkle ¼ teaspoon yeast in bottle. Store yeast back in fridge. A typical packet of yeast should be good for 20l.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Replace cap semi-loosely to allow CO2 to escape.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Ferment in dark space @ 18-20c if possible. Too cool yeast will stall (go to sleepl. Too warm yeast may produce slight off flavours to the expert palate. 3-*4* weeks. Cooler temps take longer. Warmer faster.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Ensure any equipment used to bottle is sterilised & sanitised.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Sterilise bottles. Aldi’s Di-San is a good steriliser. (make sure its not scented, it will normally say Lemon or other). Rinse well.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Sanitise bottles/caps if possible. Iodophur or StanSan (no risnse) or Hydro peroxide[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]For fizz, when bottling add a ½ teaspoon of sugar to ea stubbie (330-366ml) .[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Once fermentation has completed there will be a layer of “Trub” at the bottom of the Juice bottle (20-50mm). You may or may not be able to see it depending on the clarity of the cider. Try not to get this sediment in your stubbies. You could chill the cider for a further week to harden up the trub as cold as possible or just carefully, with a filtered funnel pour the cider into ea stubbie.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Add cider to 60mm from top of bottle and cap.[/SIZE] Tip bottle up and back to disperse sugar.
[SIZE=9pt]Store bottles at 18-20c for 3-*4* weeks for carbonation (Fizz).[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Store bottles in cool place (12c) to age. Ready to drink in *2* weeks. Improves with age. 6 months – 2 years is fine. Aging in the fridge is excellent for long periods too. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Too Dry, not sweet enough? Try adding lactose at start of brew 50g/2L. Or sweeten when pouring to drink with fresh juice, liquid sugar or cordial.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]Try mixing Pear with Apple or other berries. Nudie Juice is good. Aldi do make some preservative free juice too. If you can source real cider juice then perfect.[/SIZE]


----------

